# Advice Planning my first Long Distance Cruise



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

I Need help from those that already done it!

I am heading south for the Bahamas the first time this October for about 6 months and have started to actively prepare for the trip. I hope to benefit from all the experience on this forum to assist me with advice and recommendations. A brief description of my current plan.

My Age- Just turned 60 but don't actually realize it yet. my head is closer to 30. 

Experience- 20 yrs in smaller boats, 4 in my C-30. Longest trip Peconic Bay LI to Portsmouth NH, home port.

My boat- 1981 C-30 I realize this is not a "Bluewater" and understand the difference. My thought is this is actually a series of coastal cruises unless I push on to Dominica.

I have started to check all systems in prep for this trip as part of spring commissioning and will replace and upgrade questionable parts Such as
New larger 25 gal fuel tank, new hoses, fuel pump and filters.
New wiring harness from batteries engine and gages.
New sheets, New rollerfurler, Chart Plotter, Backup GPS, replace all light bulbs and check wiring, New wheel Autopilot, and appropriate backups. I dont have Radar, how critical is it for this type of trip?

My crew- Undetermined, The Admiral wont cruise in the cold of Oct and will fly down to some point when it is warm enough to meet me. She also is concerned that I am too old to be doing this. I don't agree, not too old just a bit slower which may be a good thing.

I could possibly pick up some crew if a relative or 2 comes along for the initial trip and flies home but I actually would prefer to single hand until I pick up the Admiral.

Trip Legs- I expect to sail outside until I pick up the Admiral and then go in the ditch until Fl. and wait for weather before crossing the stream. I want to sail inside Hatteras not outside. 

Once across I am looking to spend much of my time on the hook in quiet out of the way anchorages and have not focused on any spots in the Bahamas yet.

In reviewing the charts, considering I will be single handing, what distance outside is reasonable to expect to cover daily and still get anchored or slipped? What types of runs has any one made and can you recommend stop over anchorages or marinas from MA on down for the outside trip. Obviously I want to minimize the distance in and out of anchor. I want to cover distance but also want to balance knowing I am securely anchored for the night. I anticipate early AM starts make distance.

Sorry for the length but Im sure these are the first of a number of questions I will have for the collective wisdom on this board.

Thank you all in advance for your assistance.

George


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You'll probably want to go outside from Buzzards Bay down to Cape May, and then head up the Delaware and over to the Chesapeake Bay. Be aware that going outside generally will require some overnight sailing, and that the New Jersey shoreline can be a very nasty and dangerous one in bad weather, since many of the harbors there are not safe to enter in bad weather. 

Once on the Chesapeake, you'll head down the bay until you get to the ICW and take that down to Florida. However, by leaving in October, you'll be dealing with the tail end of the hurricane season, and will need to keep an eye on the weather and have a list of possible hurricane hides for the area you're in at any given moment. 

As many of the people, like PBZeer and Camaraderie can tell you, doing the ICW is generally a matter of motoring rather than sailing, and awfully boring and slow if you're by yourself. Doing it without crew may be very painful.  

I hope you're not planning on sailing to a schedule of any sort, since that is unwise at best, deadly at worst. 

Cam and others will probably give you some excellent advice about making the hop across to the islands and where to go...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You might wish to crew on something similar (like a CS33?) in a delivery situation first. Plenty of people get their boats down to the Carib "informally" this way, but it's hard to find crew because of the time commitment. But for you, it might be a way to experience first-hand (but in an inherently safer situation than single-handing) the sort of conditions and challenges a smaller boat can face.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Once you reach Cape May, you have the option of going up Delaware Bay and down the Chesepeake, or going offshore to the southern end of the Chesapeake. Either way, you'll want to go through North Carolina until at least the Bueafort Inlet. I would suggest you stay inside at least until Charleston, SC, given the time of year. From there, weather permitting, you can make day long hops from Inlet to Inlet, or overnight hops to do the same.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Re the route, I would second the suggestions above and offer an option that you might consider if short handed. The Buzzards Bay to Cape May leg is over 200 miles, if memory serves, and in a 30' boat that will take at least two days, maybe three. The alternative would be to use LI Sound to work your way west, passing down the East River (careful of currents) and lay up somewhere like Sandy Hook to wait for a nice 24-36 hour window to make a jump to Cape May of about 110-120nm. (Sailing through NYC is an adventure in itself). After Cape May the route others have suggested (Delaware Bay, C&D Canal, Chesapeake to the ICW in Norfolk) is a good one and it's all day sailing with plenty of places to put in at night to anchor. 

You'll want to read up on the trip across the Gulf Stream from Florida because it can be challenging in a small boat. Talk to sailors you'll find in Florida anchorages. I'm sure they will have lots of good info and advice.

Re the age thing.... when considering a trip like this, it's important to be fit regardless of your age (upper body strength is particularily important) , but you've got plenty of time to work on that over the summer. Once you're under way, take it easy at first, and don't try to push too hard, too far each day, especially when you're singlehanding or short handed. (Eight hours is a long day single handing and 12 hrs with two is as well. You know the speed of your boat -- so you can calculate the likely day's run). As someone said above, don't be driven by a fixed schedule. 

Take a cell phone, call your wife every night and after a while, she'll relax too.

I wouldn't think you'd need a radar. If the vis. drops, stay put until it gets better. 

I would recommend that you have a mechanic you trust give your engine a good going over. You're going to need it. Take lots of spares and as many consumables as you can conveniently stow.

Re the timing of the departure -- the end of the hurricane season makes it somewhat tricky. You're trading off the possibiltiy of having nicer / warmer weather during the northern legs of the route with the risk of a late season hurricane / TS coming up the coast. Don't wait too late -- it can get cold on the Chesapeake in late Oct and Nov, but moving to the Chesapeake in late September and hanging around there for a month or so before moving further south should be considered. There are plenty of good hurricane holes in the Chesapeake, especially for a boat the size of yours. Buy a good chart kit and research the places you might go to hide if a storm came along. The money you've saved on a radar might be well invested in extra ground tackle (e.g. an up-sized Fortress anchor) in the event you did have to hide out for a while well up a Chesapeake creek. There are others who post here who have much better knowledge of the Chesapeake Bay may have suggestions / comments on this strategy. 

Good luck and congrats on your decision to start "livin' the dream".

PS. If you're not already a member, join the SSCA (Seven Seas Crusising Association) and stop by their Annapolis "gam" (coincident with the Annapolis Boat Show). You'll meet some nice people, many of whom are probably headed down the path you're following south.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, if you're going offshore from Buzzards Bay to Cape May, you're probably looking at more like 350 nm, since, you'll probably be beating most of the way there... since the predominant winds are out of the southwest much of the time. I'd call that more like a three-day passage. Going from Cape May to Buzzards Bay is much simpler... it's a downwind run most of the time.

But avoiding NY and LI Sound are worth the trip offshore IMHO.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It disturbs me that you don't mention sails in your list of prep items. Having the right sails and knowing when and how to use them can make sailing the trip a breeze. Be prepared for sailing in winds from zero to 50 knots if you go offshore, don't expect to be able to motor in moderate to extreme conditions, save that for no wind. If solo plan days of 30 miles or less not as tiring on the ICW and their are plenty of great stopping and looking places. Offshore save inlets are usually more than 100 miles apart, 24 hours or sailing or more. Done any all nighters since college? 
Important it is the trip not the destination or a schedule that is important, have fun, it in the attitude of everyday life.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

George...there are NUMEROUS threads here with info on the ICW and BAHAMAS crossing and MUCH more detail than any one post can cover. If you hit the advanced search function and type in ICW and my screen name and Bahamas and my screen name...you will likely find most of those threads. Lots of reading there for you. 
Having said that...I would further suggest that you take BillyRuffins advice and work your way down through long island sound and the NYC/NJ coastline as you will be able to find put in spots and safe harbors for each night as you seem to wish. Then it will be up the Delaware and down the Chesapeake to the start of the ICW in Norfolk. This would be a good spot for your wife to join you as you can stick to the ICW from there. There are FEW day hops outside on the ICW...most require overnights to make any sense. 
I note your attention to fuel and filters...also attend to engine spares, alternator belts, impellers etc. as this is essentially a motor vessel trip...doing 50-60 miles a day. But lots of fun the first time! Pick up a copy of skipper bob's guide to ICW anchorages...and make sure your anchor system is DAMN good...it is the most important piece of equipment for the trip! Radar is complete unnecessary on this trip once you clear New England. 
I hope you are upgrading your battery and charging plans as well since once you start living on the hook and not moving every day...energy use/storage will become big issues for you. 
The Bahamas is a very realistic and achievable goal for you. I am pretty confident you won't make it to Domenica in a C30...but you'll figure that out yourself along the way. 
Anyway...read the suggested threads and come back with more specific questions IN THOSE THREADS so that the resource is available for all in one place.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

The rhumb line distance Buzzards Bay Light to Cape May is 230 nm. Last time I did it in October I had to motor much of the way. But Dog makes a good point re the prevailing winds. Either pick a time when the wind has a northerly component or go down LI Sound, which is also not much fun in a strong SWerly, but at least you can stop to rest.


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

Thank you all for the great input. It will help me weigh my options depending on crew or singlehanding. It appears the most difficult choice will be between Block Island and Cape May. are there any suitable harbors on the outside of LI. I know Shinnicook has a bridge but I have only sailed it inside. Anything suitable a bit south around Fire Island?

I will be gettting the paper charts and guides but you cant beat local knowledge.

My only schedule will be about 6 months long so I can travel as the weather or spirit moves me.

Cam, my anchor is a 35 lb CQR with 50 foot chain and 150' nylon. I also have a 15 lb Danforth and a 25 lb CQR backup. With that I still hope to avoid any season end hurricanes. Sails are 3 Main, 150 jenny on furler and spinniker. I will be sure to get skipper Bobs guide.

Only 4 feet of snow here in New Hampshire with only 10 more inches tonight... spring must be right around the corner!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

South Shore of long island has nothing suitable to pull into without local knowledge once past Shinnecock...and that ain't great. You can anchor around Sag Harbor before jumping off but I would not count on being able to pull in anywhere till Cape May on that route as there are NO all weather inlets. Anticipate 3 days at sea or go through LI sound for nightly stops.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

You mentioned you had three sails. You might consider adding a smaller headsail to the inventory for when the winds get up. I doubt the 150 genny works very well when it's heavily reefed. Also, with a limited sail inventory, you'll want to make sure they're all in good condition (as was pointed out in one of the posts above).


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

I forgot to mention the 130 also but probably still to large in a blow. Is Sandy hook NJ a possibility for anchorage? I draft 5'3"


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

George,

If you are anything like me, you will love traveling south on the ICW. Everyday is different, the scenery changes constantly, and you'll always be close to "civilization" if you need it. Anchorages abound and you'll occasionally run across free dockage (Elizabeth City, Southport, Myrtle Beach). This will also be a great shakedown cruise for you and your vessel.

Like me, being a 60 year-old singlehander offers its own set of challenges. I've been singlehanding my Hunter 30 off and on for the last 7 years and two things most concern me while singlehanding.

Anchoring. I've been anchoring out almost forever and I've got a pretty good routine established. What I don't like is having to go out on deck to manually raise the anchor in rough conditions. I would love to have a windlass to help do the heavy lifting, quickly. Repeated trips to and from the cockpit to move the boat forward, is not the best situation.

Deck work. Anytime you leave the safety of the cockpit, you put yourself at risk. Whether it's falling over the side or taking a nasty fall, singlehanding requires much more concentration on your part. For this reason, when I'm alone I always wear my inflatable life jacket and clip my harness to the boat, even in the cockpit. 

Another thing, assume for a minute its a nice quiet day, you've got the anchorage all to yourself, and you fall overboard. With your stern ladder tied in place and your dinghy still strapped to the deck, how do you climb back aboard? For this reason I secure my stern ladder with bungee cord so I can pull it down if necessary. The point I'm trying to make is that without a partner, you have to stay focused. As you think about scenarios like this, you will develop a series of behaviors that will help keep you safe.

Finally, crossing to the Bahamas is no big deal, provided the weather conditions are right and you invest in good charts and a gps unit. For me, this was actually my first real overnight sail out of the sight of land. As a singlehander you will give repeated thanks to your autopilot. I suggest you buy an egg timer so you can catnap for 10 minute intervals during your crossing. I was surprised by how many things there are to run into in the middle of the Gulf Stream, especially when you fall asleep.

My last advice is to take your time, wait for the right weather windows, and leave your schedule book at home. 

You're going to have a blast!!

P.S. I can only hope that your Admiral enjoys the cruising life more than mine (now ex-Admiral) did. Cruising alone wears thin after a while.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

gclayton said:


> Is Sandy hook NJ a possibility for anchorage? I draft 5'3"


Yes...definitely...there are marinas in Atlantic Hichlands behind "the hook". 
This is a good place to wait for the right weather before heading down the Jersey coast. After that you have day trips to:
Manasquan...Atlantic City...Cape May...then you go out the back channel from Cape May and catch the tide up the Delaware Bay to the C&D canal and into the Chesapeake.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Lot's of good advice above - I'd just add: practice single handed reefing (and practice and practice) and jacklines/harness all the time. Buzzards Bay to Cape May can be a long tiring beat against the SW and you're crossing a heavy volume shipping channel.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

jimmalkin said:


> Lot's of good advice above - I'd just add: practice single handed reefing (and practice and practice) and jacklines/harness all the time.


I agree with this 100%. Practice makes reefing a lot easier when you're stressed. And it seems to me the easiest way to kill yourself sailing singlehanded is to fall off the boat. That's a scary thought outside the ICW.


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the excellent advice. I now I have more direction in helping me establish my float plan as well as the important upgrades and additions. I will be bring my fiberglass dink and intend touse a three point lifting harness with a halyard and spinnaker pole as a hoist. I havnt located any suitable deck chocks fo securing thr dink to the foredeck.

Is anyone aware of a straightforward solution?

Thanks

George


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

George-
On a 30'er a set of deck chocks could also be called "tripping obstacles". You might look at flush rings or other low-profile hard points that you could recess into the deck (or at least, that folded flat against it) and then use conventional webbing (like cargo straps) to lash the dink down into them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wichard makes some nice fold down padeyes that would probably work quite well and are fairly easy to install.


hellosailor said:


> George-
> On a 30'er a set of deck chocks could also be called "tripping obstacles". You might look at flush rings or other low-profile hard points that you could recess into the deck (or at least, that folded flat against it) and then use conventional webbing (like cargo straps) to lash the dink down into them.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We are taking legs of your trip this summer with 4 boats from the Patapsco (Baltimore) area of the Chesapeake to Mystic. As others have advised the beat down to Cape May will take 3 days on the outside route due to the prevailing onshore breeze. I have done it a few times and not single handed either. On our trip up we are doing Chesapeake to Cape May to Block Island on the outside, Comming back we are doing the LI Sound and anchoring in New Groton, Essex, Liberty Marina (by the Statue of Liberty) Manesquan, Atlantic City, Cape May and then up the Deleware.

The advice about the New Jersey inlets is spot on. The three I mentioned, Manesquan, Atlantic City, and Cape May are the only really good safe ones. The others are trecherous at best

The advantage of this route and then 40 miles day trips down the Chjesapeake to the ICW is that you will have places to anchor and explore even when you hit some tough weather days. October has usual weather systems pressing through every 2-3 dyas vs the summer. We have had some of our best NW wind runs for distance down the Chesapeake in October, and that time of year the scenery in the rivers here at leaf turning time and bird migration time is outstanding not to mention to power boaters for the most part have put away for the year. Enjoy the day sails on the Chesapeake as once you hit the ICW it will be a long motor boat ride. Feel free to PM me for anchorages or info on the Chesapeake

Dave


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sounds like fun George*

Good advice from all as usual. I have seen the South Shore of LI inlets from the ocean and they can be quite formidable at the wrong tide (as I suspect the NJ coastline is as well). Mini races with 10' and higher waves. I have also gone down the Sound and through the East River and although I am sure it is a longer trip than going outside but you can find places to anchor and marinas along the way to duck in to if necessary. I have also sailed on the Chesapeake a little which is as safe as the LI Sound if bigger and a lot thinner. This is a trip that sounds like fun so if your relatives and friends crap out on you I might be interested in a leg or so of this trip as crew if I am still prematurely retired when you depart next fall.
My boating web page: Odalisque - Home Page


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

The advice has been a big help in planning a safe route. In reviewing the LI charts it looks like on the outside either Manasquan or Jones inlet are deep enough for my 5'3" draft and well placed for day hops to the NJ Shore. It would save me about 2 days. Not that Im in a hurry but Ive seen enough of Manhattan & Queens from the ground. Are these two inlets dangerous entrances? Caleb have you sailed them?

I might take you up on that crew offer if your are still retired. It would be nice to have company on that part of the trip. Perhaps we could go outside to Chesapaek with watches. Send me a PM and we can discuss posibilities


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Manasquan is a decent but narrow inlet and good in most conditions. Jones is dicey, strong currents and shifting shoal channels. If you go around Montauk the ONLY route that makes sense is offshore to Cape May.


----------



## seadaddler (Dec 23, 2006)

*gclayton*

I might be making the same trip in late oct in my hunter 36,
still in the planning stage.
I will be spending most of the summer cruising around Long Island sound,Block Island,Newport getting crew ready for the trip,My home port is Greenport.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're both doing this trip in October, it might be a good idea to buddy boat... if your schedules are compatible.


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

Seadaddler

Buddy Boating sounds like a good idea if our trips coincide. 

I expect to leave NH after the second week in Oct. Weather permitting I could see Block Island in 2 days. 

Based on the great advice I have received from this thread from that point on if I have crew Ill go outside to Chesapeak or without crew Ill go LI Sound on to Cape May


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

gclayton said:


> Not that Im in a hurry ....


Sometimes easier to say than do, particularly when you're new at cruising.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

camaraderie







vbmenu_register("postmenu_269970", true); said. Please explain the Why of this statement ? 
"I am pretty confident you won't make it to Domenica in a C30...but you'll figure that out yourself along the way."


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

*charts for the bahamas*

I have not seen anyone mention charts. If you are going to cruise the Bahamas, the ONLY charts to use are the Explorer Charts. They come in three books, and all the way points are spot on. And DO NOT rely on your chart plotter when navigating the Bahamas. I have seen too many boats go aground, blindly following their chart plotters and not looking overboard at the color of the water; especially on Witches Point south west of Marsh Harbor on Great Abaco. One friend went aground there when we were buddy boating with him. When I went aboard to help him kedge off, he showed me that his chart plotter had him smack in the middle of the channel; but one look overside and one could see that the water was too shallow.

As for going on down the Jersey coast, Manasquan can be dicey. Also, If we have a forecast for 2 days of a westerly or northwester when leaving Cape May, we always just go straight down the Delaware coast directly to Norfolk. It is two days and a night sail. (do you have an auto pilot?) Once in the ICW, the trick is to RELAX and enjoy the trip. Don't push it as it is a fun trip in and of itself, only if you don't look at it as a delivery; but, as an adventure. Besides Skipper Bob's Anchorages on the ICW (as Camaraderie recommends) get the chart book and a highlighter and highlight each buoy as you pass it. That way when you need to do a quick check of the chart because you are not sure what you are looking at ahead, you will have a quick reference point. That will be especially useful as you will be single handing.

We always cross over to the Abacos from Lake Worth Inlet in Palm Beach. We wait for a good forecast of a southerly to westerly breeze and we leave at about 10 pm so that we arrive on the banks at 7 am and then continue on to Great Sail Cay so we don't have to put in at West End and pay a marina fee. Also by leaving at night, we can sail even if we are not making good time. If you leave in the early AM to do a day passage, you have to push to make it to West End by night fall.

Good Luck and Oh Yes, definitely come down the LI Sound and stop in the Norwalk Islands or the Five Mile River and we will arrange a mooring for you for the night.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SGKuhner...good to see you back on line! Good luck with the rest of the trip and we hope to see you both at the docks in the fall! 

Sidney777... my comment was made because of the conditions that will be faced going 700 miles to windward against the trade winds and seas in a modestly built coastal cruiser that is not designed for that type of work. I'm not saying it CAN'T be done..just will be much more uncomfortable and dangerous than most people would want. BTW...I like the C30 very much and at one point in our lives it was our dream boat...and I have sailed on them as well as owning two catalinas. I am referring specifically to THIS boat as being unsuitable for the trip...not all catalinas. 
The Bahamas to the Turks and Caicos are easily do-able in a C30 with a competent crew. Once you have to turn the corner and head east in open water it is a different story. In MY boat we had to wait a full 30 days in the DR before conditions were benign enough to make progress to windward. 
Note that the original writer said Domenica ...not the DR.


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

sgkuhner

Thank you for the helpfull tips, especially leaving @ 10 pm. I would have left early am otherwise. I like the idea of a more leisurly arrival. 

If I do go inside the sound (probably will) I will look you up and thanks very much for the offer of a mooring!! 

George


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

George, First off I will agree with cam about it would be a hard beat to windward to get to the Virgin Islands from the Bahamas. However, that said it is not impossible. When we were in St Thomas in Jan - March of 2005, we met a 23 year old single-hander who bought an old 26 foot sloop for $3,500 in Tampa FL. He then sailed her, by himself (with no auto pilot or wind vane self steering device) from Tampa down through the Bahamas to the Dominican Republic, and from there over the top of Puerto Rico (without stopping) until he arrived in St Thomas. He would heave-to at night to get some sleep and at time he could trim the boat so she would sail by herself. So you see, it CAN be done.

To see a picture of Nat go to:

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/Tamure/photos/browse/c4e7?c=

and scroll down to "Nat the young single-hander"


----------

